# PLEASE Help!! My Golden Was Just Diagnosed With Bone Cancer



## LinaliandNavar (Jul 26, 2013)

My 6 year old Golden, Honey, was diagnosed with bone cancer two days ago. I had lost my first Golden, Sugar, who was 10 years old, to bone cancer less than two years ago; his leg was nearly shattered and he was put to sleep the next day to save his pain. He was my brother's service dog that we had for 10 years, and the whole family was devastated.. Anyways, the cancer in Honey now has developed within the past month, and it is extremely aggressive. Sometimes her limping is so severe that she holds it up and "hops around"; however, sometimes she acts perfectly fine and barely limps. On top of it all, she remains happy and in good spirit, always asking to be pet. The vet gave options of chemotherapy, leg amputation, or euthanizing her; we are told she has about a month otherwise. But, I have my own ideas of what to do- one that aren't expensive, painful, and harmful.

I really want to give a good fight on saving her, and I'm going to try to use homeopathic remedies, and a raw food diet. I did some research, and with those two things along with herbs and supplements, there were dogs who were diagnosed with cancer, and with the treatment they lived years past the timing the vet said they would last- a good portion even became cancer free! I really would appreciate some advice if anyone has been through this before, and had some remedies that seemed to help and/or were successful! I'm open to anything.

When we adopted Honey at 8 weeks old, we also adopted her sister, Ginger, who was the only other female in the whole litter. It's so unusual to look at them both; Ginger has always been incredibly healthy and strong, while Honey has always had strange medical issues (had a tumor removed twice from her shoulder, got poisoned by a frog and barely survived but made a full recovery, etc). Given that she always makes it through, and that she always has a good spirit, I have a strong hope. We have another dog, Cody, a two year old collie/golden/etc mix that we adopted from the local shelter soon after Sugar passed from bone cancer (unrelated). Not only would my family and I suffer from Honey's passing on, but I believe Cody and especially Ginger, who's been with her without separation since she was born, would feel at great loss without their good companion Honey. 

Please please please let me know of anything you can think of that may help. Feel free to email me at my personal email, [email protected] . Thank you!!!!!!!

PS in the picture attached, Ginger is on the left and Honey is on the right. As you can see, Ginger really does try to be affectionate and supportive of her sister, and gives her daily kisses.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you're going through this all over again and that Honey has this diagnosis. I have no experience with bone cancer, all I can offer is my heartfelt sympathy. I know someone will see this, unfortunately you have a lot of company.


----------



## LinaliandNavar (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you for your kindness, it is appreciated in a hard time like this. I really do hope somehow can give me some advice. In the mean time, lots of raw food, supplements, and TLC for Honey.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Many people on the forum have dealt with cancer. You'll probably get more responses a little later after people get home from work. 
Give Honey a nice ear rub from me ♥


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry that Honey has bone cancer. It is one of the most painful cancers there is and the bones can shatter which is horribly painful. I'd think since you have been through this before you wouldn't want Honey to suffer.

My Selka had osteosarcoma in his shoulder. You can read his thread. He lived for 7 weeks after his diagnosis but I knew when he was panting and limping that his pain was high even though he was so strong and tried not to show it. I finally had our vet come and let him go to Heaven because I didn't want to see him suffer at all. I love him more than words can say.
Please don't let Honey suffer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I 'm so very sorry about Honey.

I've had a few dogs with cancer but not bone cancer. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

IT IS VERY PAINFUL, one of mine also had it, make sure she has pain medication.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry ...sending positive healing energy your way.

Cancer takes so many of our Golden souls. I wish I had something I could contribute to help, but I don't other than my prayers.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry!! Unfortunately I do not have much to add either. Continue to do everything you can to keep her as comfortable as possible and of course SPOIL THE HELL OUT OF HER!! As you know you will more than enough time afterwards to cry for her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I also has a girl with bone cancer. It is a nasty painful cancer, they shouldn't suffer. Better one day too soon, than one minute too late. Give your sweet girl a hug from me. Sending you positive thoughts and strength.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Honey. Prayers for her, and for you too.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry that Honey was diagnosed at such a young age. Can only imagine how devastating it is having lost another goldie to this terrible disease. Keeping you both in our thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I lost both of my Goldens to cancer. My Dakota had bone cancer, we wanted to amputate, but it was to late! I truly feel for you, it is a horrible disease!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news about Honey. That is just so young and so unfair. I'm sorry I don't have any knowledge on bone cancer. We are fighting Lymphoma with a young one as well. My heart aches for you both. Big hugs and lots of snuggles for Honey.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry about this! My heart breaks for you!


----------

